# added wet food.... bloody stool



## carrieann0413 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi, We have had our 2 cats for just over a week now. They are 9months old. In their previous home they were fed Purina cat chow. I wanted to add wet food to their diet but thought I should start slow. I added Friskies (I know now not the best choice after reading more on these forums). They have had a large spoonful of Friskies (chicken and today 1st day of turkey) in the morning along with her normal purina cat chow for the past I think 5 days or so. This evening my husband noticed a small spot of feces on a blanket. He went to wipe it off before throwing the blanket in the wash and saw that there was red blood in it. We checked both cats and Latte had some red blood on the skin around her anus. She leaves a little blood on whatever she is sitting on now. I have not noticed any changed in the litter box. Could this be from the change in food? I want to switch them to a wet food diet or at least mostly wet but a bit hesitant. Maybe I should do it slower if that is the cause. any thoughts? I called the woman from the rescue group and she said it may be an irritated colon to keep an eye on her this evening and tomorrow.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

My cats had a similar problem and it turned out to be worms and coccidia. The blood was only when they pooped, not continuous bleeding. Do you know if the cat was dewormed?


----------



## carrieann0413 (Dec 11, 2012)

*I believe so...*

If my memory is correct these cats were dewormed. I spoke with a few rescues but I believe they all said all their cats were dewormed.



CatMonkeys said:


> My cats had a similar problem and it turned out to be worms and coccidia. The blood was only when they pooped, not continuous bleeding. Do you know if the cat was dewormed?


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I would say worms though then again I don't really know.... Every cat I've ever seen on cheap friskies has had nasty stools.... When Godzilla was still a barn kitten they were feeding that stuff and all his litter mates including him had gross stools. When I brought skeeter home from the shelter they were feeding him that too and man his poop was nasty for a few days until the good food I feed him was coming out of his system :lol: I would make sure he was wormed first and then I would start blaming the cheap wet.... But that's just me.... if they say he was wormed I would take him/her to the vet. Could be a different kind of worm. I don't think all medicines kill all worms 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Zilla said:


> I would say worms though then again I don't really know.... Every cat I've ever seen on cheap friskies has had nasty stools.... When Godzilla was still a barn kitten they were feeding that stuff and all his litter mates including him had gross stools. When I brought skeeter home from the shelter they were feeding him that too and man his poop was nasty for a few days until the good food I feed him was coming out of his system :lol: I would make sure he was wormed first and then I would start blaming the cheap wet.... But that's just me.... if they say he was wormed I would take him/her to the vet. Could be a different kind of worm. I don't think all medicines kill all worms
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I kind of resent that statement, my cats eat 50/50 dry wet and yes, I feed friskies wet food and all 3 of my cats have solid stools


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

It's just been my personal experience with it. Didn't mean to offend anyone  I'm sure it varies with all cats... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Highly doubt it's from the food. More likely worms,coccidia or giardia. Often times they need to be dewormed more than once. Also, being re-homed can often cause a little stress colitis. I'd watch it for a few more days and if it doesn't resolve or gets worse then a vet visit is needed. Make sure to take a stool sample with you.

FYI...a little red blood is an indicator of irritation at the end of the colon and is usually resolved easily.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Never heard of bad stools on Friskies and I know 700 cats that eat it. A few may have IBS resulting in bloody stools, but not much you can do at a cat sanctuary as far as separate meals go.

I'd say worms as the most likely cause.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

3gatos said:


> I kind of resent that statement, my cats eat 50/50 dry wet and yes, I feed friskies wet food and all 3 of my cats have solid stools


my oldest girl is on 100% dry and she has darkey more solid poops than my girls on 100% wet (although hers do stink more), it depends on the cats.

I also agree it is most likely some parasite like worms,coccidia or giardia. Ususally if it's the food it would just be loose, but if there is blood or mucas then it is usually another issue that needs to be tested.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Just a tip, slippery elm (from the health food store) will help sooth the digestive tract while you are figuring out what the issue is! Pop open the gel cap and sprinkle a little of the powder over your kitties' meals, it will help.

 Fran


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

You could get their poo tested for worms but it would cost more than deworming them. I got 0.5oz of pyrantel pamoate from my vet for $4.50 and that's way marked up. The instructions were 1cc per 3lbs of body weight once a week for 3 weeks and I still had a lot left.


----------



## Flauros (Dec 17, 2012)

It might be caused by constipation, if the cat had to strain harder than normal to pass waste. That also seems to match up with the recent diet change--I know my cat is prone to constipation when I've changed her food. Either way, I would definitely talk to a vet if it doesn't clear up in a day or two. Bleeding doesn't seem like a symptom to mess around with.


----------



## carrieann0413 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Thanks, update w/ ?*

So this started Monday night and now it is Friday morning. I have been checking closely when I clean the litter box there is always a tiny bit of blood in the stool. Also it is quite soft/loose. Owning cats is new to me so I am not sure what healthy cat stool consistency is but there are some in there that are more firm (guessing those are from the other cat) and some are quite soft/mushy and when smooshed you can see a tiny bit of blood within. It is so little that if on Monday there hadn't been any on that blanket I would have never even noticed. Kind of makes me wonder if it has been going on longer I just never noticed. We have had these 2 cats for 2 weeks now. I spoke with the woman from the rescue and she spoke to the woman who was fostering these cats before I got them and told her what was going on. The foster woman said one of the cats (she never figured out which cat) had trouble with wet food and it would give her loose stool. She didn't say she ever saw blood but other than that it is a similar problem with loose stools after giving wet food. I was giving them wet food (only a spoonful since it was a new food, I was starting slow) for about 5 days. Foster woman said it took a good 8-10 days before her stool was back to normal. So for now I am giving them the same purina cat chow that the foster woman was feeding them and waiting to see if the blood stops as well and the loose stool and then I want to try switching their food again since I don't think this cat chow is a very healthy choice. Even if I have to stay with dry food I think there are many better choices out there. I'd like to eventually add wet food back, maybe a better brand? And see if she has a problem. Any thoughts on wet food being the culprit for the loose stool with a bit of red blood (irritable bowel / colitis)? and suggestions on maybe trying to switch foods again in the hopefully near future? Thanks!


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Theres a lot of good wet food out there but a lot of it is outrageously expensive I think. I personally feed EVO cans and Soulistic cans. They are the ones I find the most reasonably priced. If you want a less expensive wet look into Honest Kitchen Prowl and Grace. Its a dehydrated raw... As for dry foods I posted my list below. It pretty much covers them all I think... I've personally fed Taste of the Wild, Felidae, and Orejin before.... 

*Dry Foods (All grain free)*
Taste of the Wild Rocky Mountain 15lbs: $30.99
Acana Grasslands 15lbs: $43.99
Orejin Cat & Kitten 15lbs: $51.99
Blue Wilderness 12lbs: $35.99
Wellness Core Turkey 12lbs: $40.99
EVO Cat & Kitten 15lbs: $44.99
Felidae pureELEMENTS 15lbs: $37.99
Halo GRAIN FREE 6lbs: $23.99 <Insane... Doesnt come in a bigger bag
Go Natural Grain Free 16lbs: $54.99
Blue Buffalo Freedom Grain Free 11lbs: $35.99
Before Grain Chicken 11lbs: $25.99
Natural Balance ALPHA 10lbs: $31.99
NOW Grain Free 16lbs: $59.99
Natures Variety Chicken 12lbs: $32.99
Natures Variety Rawboost 11lbs: $41.99 <Insane....
California Natural Grain Free 15lbs: $38.99 
Solid Gold Indigo Moon 15lbs: $38.99
Earthborn Holistics Grain Free 14lbs: $29.99
TimberWolf Organics Serengeti 12lbs: $30.96


----------



## carrieann0413 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the replies and for the great list of food choices with prices. She was clear of any blood for a couple days and then it was back yesterday. I noticed a little smear of what looked to be blood on the top of the toilet which is a favorite seat of hers in the morning. she liked to be ready for anyone to turn the bathroom sink on for her to play and drink. It looked like there was a tiny bit in her stool. I have not changed anything with their food yet. If I do have to take her in does it matter if the stool sample has blood in it or not? I use clumping litter also, does it matter if the stool sample is covered in litter? I will be finding a local vet to use since these cats are our first pets we don't already have a vet we know. Thanks again


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

The stool sample is a great idea. It does't matter if it has blood in it, or litter but make sure you isolate the problem cat from the others at least until you get a sample you KNOW is from the one you want to test.


----------

